

GCHQ to be grilled on live tv about spying - weavie
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-24847399

======
sentenza
About time.

The standing of the UK with the rest of Europe has been damaged further by
this. IMO, the long term damage from the spying scandal will be much worse for
the UK than for the US.

